# Assign #1 "Wet"



## Nikon Fan (Apr 21, 2005)

After a bit of discussion it seems like there is interest in giving this a try.  So to start it off, I will post the first "assigment".  The assignment is to go and take pics of a particular theme, and then come back and post there in this thread, for discussion, comments, and even critiques if you choose.  After a week a new assignment will be posted with a different theme.  Pretty simple really, just a way to encourage us to get out there and shoot with specifics in mind!  So with all that being said, the theme for this week is: *WET* 

Now get out there and take some pics


----------



## Corry (Apr 21, 2005)

Good idea, Amanda!  

And maybe if this idea really takes off, I'll try and convince the Chase-meister to make another sub-forum!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Good idea, Amanda!
> 
> And maybe if this idea really takes off, I'll try and convince the Chase-meister to make another sub-forum!



Thanks, Wahoo for sub forums


----------



## Chase (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a feeling that will be on its way before too long


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 21, 2005)

sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## pursuer (Apr 21, 2005)

Fantastic idea, i'm all over it =)


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool! Maybe I'll try to shoot it tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 21, 2005)

alrighty it seems we are started! thanks amanda!

im going to give this till friday the 29th.

get out there and start shooting!


md


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 21, 2005)

I would like to suggest that in addition to subject description oriented assignments (such as wet, blue, mysterious, etc...), that we occasionally throw in some technical assignments such as:

short DOF:  wide aperture

long DOF:  narrow aperture

freeze action:  fast shutter speed

blur:  slow shutter speed

3 times of day:  the exact same composition, but taken in 3 different lighting situations

fill the frame:  subject must be composed so that it intersects with at least 3 sides of the image frame

triptych:  3 photos shot with the intention of being displayed together

3 focal lengths:  take three photos with three different focal lengths (preferably wide, normal, and long), attempt to keep the composition as similar as possible in each photo


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 22, 2005)

Great ideas Matt! We will definitely be sure and include some of those!!!


----------



## Cassiepeia (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey everyone, this is my first post here.  This sounds like a great idea, something I'd love to participate in. I really like the idea of having technical assignments too. It'd be a great way for beginners (like me) to learn. 
Anyhoo, I'm off to shoot some pictures.  

Cass.


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 22, 2005)

hehe i might have to give it a go too .. if i remember lol (Darn crsa .. can't remember stuff all)


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet.

here's one for me.  no editing or anything, just straight from the camera.


----------



## errant_star (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's my contribution ... only ps was to add slight contrast, frame and resize


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 23, 2005)

man i just got totally photo owned.  great job errant star!  did you do that specifically for this thread or did you already have it?

right after i saw this assignment i thought of that glass. i had just taken it the night before, so i got lucky there


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 23, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I would like to suggest that in addition to subject description oriented assignments (such as wet, blue, mysterious, etc...), that we occasionally throw in some technical assignments such as:
> 
> short DOF:  wide aperture
> 
> ...


Great idea Matt. Why don't you start a thread each week or two for this. 

I haven't been taking pictures in ages! (which was the reason why I suggested 'YOUR photo of the week' ) 

Daniel


----------



## P Bailey (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## errant_star (Apr 25, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I would like to suggest that in addition to subject description oriented assignments (such as wet, blue, mysterious, etc...), that we occasionally throw in some technical assignments such as:
> 
> short DOF: wide aperture
> 
> ...


 
I'm in complete agreeance with you KSMattfish ... I think that without the technical aspects of the weekly assignments that this assignment isn't differentiated much from the monthly photo challenge. 

Perhaps throw in some more topics like anatomy studies (no nothing dirty) but like on the website someone put up as an example for this (can't remember who) which as part of a study of anatomy had an assignment topic of 'hands'. Also specific types of portraiture, macro, or landscapes. Just some ideas anyways.


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 25, 2005)

I think that this whole thing is a great idea.  It's something that had been talked about back in the day but never made it very far.  I also like the idea of some specificity to the pictures taken.  Maybe we could have some narrowed ideas tucked in with the assignment of the week. eg...Water; water and metal; silverware submerged; a knife in soapy water with contrasty lighting...  That way people could be as specific as they'd like to be but still people woud be out trying new things, thus expanding their artistic vision.

I'm so glad you started this theme.  I just gotta take my picture before the week runs out.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 26, 2005)

great submissions so far! here is mine


----------



## Dollface (Apr 26, 2005)

Amazing photos.. I don't feel worthy, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2005)

My feeling is (and please forgive me for saying so, but it's been my feeling for days now) that most contributions would meet the requirement "water" - but only the first meets the challenge "wet". Now I do know that water is what makes things wet, but...


----------



## lathamemmons (Apr 27, 2005)

srry about my crappy scanner it only cost 5 bucks.











p.s. my first hotlinking attempt


----------



## pursuer (Apr 27, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> My feeling is (and please forgive me for saying so, but it's been my feeling for days now) that most contributions would meet the requirement "water" - but only the first meets the challenge "wet". Now I do know that water is what makes things wet, but...



The rocks in my shot are quite WET, also very slippery, even the air is WET


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, yes, pursuer, you will know it, and I shall believe you: you have been there. You have tried not to fall off the rocks. You have tried to position your tripod so that your camera would stay safe. OK, I believe you: your photo is "wet" .

Ah, just thinking about a possible contribution (too late?) - this is it:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's mine.  I put a few personal limitations on myself, b/c I wanted to attempt more of a product type feeling, so I created my own personal little studio and then converted in PS.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 28, 2005)

Tommorow is the last day for submissions and also for voting in the POTM


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 29, 2005)

okay so its not the best posted (by a long shot lol) but its an attempt all the same.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 29, 2005)

My God! 
What HAPPENED?????????


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 29, 2005)

huh *looks confused*


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

